# Funny Things You Want to Suit As?



## NovaMetatail (Nov 25, 2010)

Have you ever daydreamed about suiting as something just as a joke? If so, what have you wanted to dress as? Personally, I plan to go as an ALOT: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


-Nova


----------



## Chibinight13 (Nov 25, 2010)

dress as Godzilla and go to lego land...


----------



## Fay V (Nov 25, 2010)

We-ell I have done some silly things with my suit. 
I went to the premiere of "Fantastic Mr. Fox" at our 1$ school theater in my fox fursuit. It was awesome. The guys liked it so much I got a free pass for the semester (I didn't know those existed) 

I wanted a wolf suit to show up to the "wolf to woof" domesticating dogs exhibit at the local museum


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2010)

Pedobear.


----------



## Bando (Nov 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Pedobear.


 
Yesssss i've always wanted to do that. Or shotacat.

Or just dress up as the classic Anon at a furry convention for the epic lulz that would ensue.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 29, 2010)

Bando said:


> Yesssss i've always wanted to do that. Or shotacat.
> 
> Or just dress up as the classic Anon at a furry convention for the epic lulz that would ensue.




You do realize they do that already?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You do realize they do that already?


 I spent halloween with a guy dressed as anon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2010)

which one? green anon with question mark or guy fawkes anon?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> which one? green anon with question mark or guy fawkes anon?


 mine was a guy fawkes.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 29, 2010)

I would want a suit of the Land Striders from "The Dark Crystal".
[video=youtube;-DBkjvXHgj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DBkjvXHgj4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 30, 2010)

Dragon suit with a simple flamethrower attached so it appears as if I can shoot fire out of my ass.

TRY AND YIFF ME NOW, BETCH!!


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 3, 2010)

Suits i wouldnt mind being.

Well for the pure hell of it, suit up as my 'sona go to my school
and beat up this guy called James (who he thinks were friends so he doesnt insult me as much as the others)
and ever since he punched my girlfriend ive been wanting to get back at him


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 4, 2010)

Turkey Vexen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXHmIzxRBYk
A turkey partial with Vexen's hair, his shield and coat :s
If not...pedobear 8)


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 6, 2010)

*Loopy De Loop.* The first good guy wolf with his own cartoon series.
*Dynomutt.* Blue Falcon's robotic sidekick.
*Tuke.* One of the moose brothers from _Brother Bear_.


----------



## Stalcry (Dec 10, 2010)

Mumble Happyfeet (the penguin) - JUST to annoy people by dancing around and singing "Boogey Wonderland" awfully
Barney
Momo from the Avatar: The Last Airbender series.  Just cuz.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL
I would pay good money to see that.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> dress as Godzilla and go to lego land...


 
 LOL 
I would pay good money to see that.


----------



## Hissora (Jan 8, 2011)

LongCat
FTW.
It would take an extremely tall person though.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 8, 2011)

Yaoi cock.


----------



## Willow (Jan 9, 2011)

ChickO'Dee said:


> Turkey Vexen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXHmIzxRBYk
> A turkey partial with Vexen's hair, his shield and coat :s
> If not...pedobear 8)


 I...love you ;A;

Either shota cat or a Big Daddy.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 9, 2011)

For some reason I want to suit up as this: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_oaOBSdwJP7k/TFfZbw0Py8I/AAAAAAAABFQ/crE_sdzUIR4/s1600/Twocreepers.png
A creeper because it would be funny.

Come up to random people and go "Hey that's a nice EVERYTHING you have there. Iit would be a shame if something were to happen to it."

But the costume would probably end up translating into looking like an odd green walking dildo. So funny but probably not the best idea.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jan 10, 2011)

dress as my fursona and tackle a fox hunter off his/her horse and then rope him/her horses saddle and startle the horse. But that might be illegal in most states...


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 10, 2011)

dress as pauly shore and claim to be a weasel


----------

